# Annoying school holidays!



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

I was planning to look at a few long term rents in the Canaries, Tenerife or Gran Canaria. I don't mind which as they are both suitable.

August flights have really been bumped up in costs. Wait to the end of August early september, back down to £36.00 one way!

So the trip out is now postponed for a month.

Rant over. I feel better for it!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We can see Tenerife from here and on a clear day can just make out the peaks of Gran Canaria, I visit both frequently and we are booked for Christmas for Las Palmas.

Photos of the best kept secret island on the link below.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Cliffdale said:


> I was planning to look at a few long term rents in the Canaries, Tenerife or Gran Canaria. I don't mind which as they are both suitable.
> 
> August flights have really been bumped up in costs. Wait to the end of August early september, back down to £36.00 one way!
> 
> ...


Could be worse. You could have school aged kids and be forced to pay high all the time. But yeah frustrating.

However I'll be going Gijon - Madrid by train in August (5+ hours and on a Saturday) and can get a ticket for less than 30 Euros  Thought it might be full or at least cost an arm and a leg


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Or be a long suffering teacher whose only option is to travel at those times! Total rip-off!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

chica escocesa said:


> Or be a long suffering teacher whose only option is to travel at those times! Total rip-off!


Rip off is one phrase, supply and demand would be another. How would you resolve the problem? Let travellers who have flexibility subsidise teachers?

The one good thing about being a teacher is that you know to a high degree your holidays in advance. Although high season you have first pick over workers who cannot fix their holidays well in advance and have school aged children.

I think your grumble would be valid if directed at your profession


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

alborino said:


> I think your grumble would be valid if directed at your profession


How about taking into consideration that parents of school children also have to take the expensive holiday option, or risk being fined.

Its not just teachers, I would direct the grumble at the government for the fines they impose.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Cliffdale said:


> How about taking into consideration that parents of school children also have to take the expensive holiday option, or risk being fined.
> 
> Its not just teachers, I would direct the grumble at the government for the fines they impose.


So what would you suggest? Unlike many professions where, when one goes on vacation. tasks are completed before hand, passed over to someone else to manage or are put on hold, education is taught via lessons to which pupils must attend; and since there is a curriculum there is a certain period in which these lessons must be provided.

If children were allowed to take vacations whenever it suited them and their parents (take into account they have a minimum of 6 weeks a year) just how would the lessons lost be made up? Would you expect the teacher to repeat the lessons, provide additional hours to pupils who missed them - to the detriment of those pupils who had attended the lessons? The curriculum would never be done.

The problem nowadays is that parents want it all - the kids, the jobs, the holidays, the cars, the "I want to do it when I want to do it" attitude.

One solution would be for the children to be home schooled - then they can take their vacations whenever they like.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Shouldn't this thread be called
''Annoying, Money Grabbing Airlines''


----------



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

I would agree that a few parents want it all, cars, sky tv blah blah .... , but many want the very best for their children.

I have taught in a reasonably depressed area where parents do not have the funds to take their children on holiday in school holiday time. I also would say in most cases, a family holiday would benefit the children more say than missing a couple of Science, English, Maths PE .......lessons. My experience is that the catching up is done by peer group, ' what have I missed'? 

It's pretty sad to fine such parents who would like a family holiday where money is every object.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh the bliss and peace and quiet of being able to go away during term time when all the little darlings are at school, love it!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Shouldn't this thread be called
> ''Annoying, Money Grabbing Airlines''


Be interested to know how you expect private industry to work Roy. Should they all be given charitable status and expected to behave as such?

I have sympathy with parents. Parents who contribute and go the extra mile in educating their children. Sadly the rules have to be made to allow for the parents who couldn't give a monkeys. And Crawford says it well for me.

As for teachers we all largely choose our professions and each has its disadvantages and advantages. Live with it or work within industry associations to change it. 

In coming lane:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

WeeScottie said:


> Oh the bliss and peace and quiet of being able to go away during term time when all the little darlings are at school, love it!


Our next trip to Spain is perfectly timed - first week in September.:thumb:

One of the few benefits of being child-free. The rest of the time we just pay out for everyone else's offspring.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Our next trip to Spain is perfectly timed - first week in September.:thumb:
> 
> One of the few benefits of being child-free. The rest of the time we just pay out for everyone else's offspring.


Holidays don't finish until 10th September here......


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Holidays don't finish until 10th September here......


Filghts from Gatwick to Malaga 1st to 7th September £43 to £90.
Filghts from Malaga to Gatwick 1st to 7th September £107 to £203.

He's going in the right direction lane:

Remember my mum saying we need to be back early to prepare for the new term. Me I just wanted to stay on the beach


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As someone said earlier, it's basic supply and demand. Not only the airlines charge higher prices at peak periods, so do hotels, private holiday rentals, car hire firms, et al. School holidays are not the only reason why prices rise at certain times, either. How much were London hotels charging during the 2012 Olympics? Sometimes when I look at hotel prices in Manchester for a visit, the prices are sky high and it inevitably turns out to be because of some superstar concert being held on that date, or even a big football match, especially a Champions League one. 

Get real, people. Prices are never going to be the same in July/August, Easter, Christmas/New Year or half term holidays as they are in February or November.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Holidays don't finish until 10th September here......


Makes no difference.

The Brit sprogs will be well into school by the time we're in the air and that's what will bring the prices down and the flights blissfully quieter.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Holidays don't finish until 10th September here......


Yup, we've booked the first two weeks of September off. Our eldest will miss a few days of school, but he's only 5 so it's not a great loss. Next year he'll start primary so this might be the last year he can miss a few days at the beginning of the year. But still, the Spanish term times generally allow us to miss most of the peak season.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

God there are quite a lot of smugs on here! My parents used to take me out of school in September for a family holiday as they couldn't afford peak prices and my dad could often not get time off. I did work in businesses before and found it relatively easy to get time off when I applied for it. Don't remember being refused dates. As a teacher it can be a bit disruptive when a pupil is taken out but I can understand the parental view.If it is a choice between affording a holiday then or not at all it is probably better to have the family time. It is great having so much time off as a teacher but sometimes my friends will just book a spontaneous weekend or week away and I think 'it would be nice to do that'! We all want what we don't have??!


----------

